
Telegram: 1.5m New Brazilian Users, SMS Gateways Overloaded - qzervaas
https://twitter.com/telegram/status/677313217866125314
======
sgt
Did 1.5m brazilians just decide to sign up for Telegram, or is number the
total amount of Telegram users?

The tweet isn't exactly clear on this and doesn't actually even indicate that
these are brazilians.

Edit: This shines some light on it. Brazilian Judge Shuts down Whatsapp,
leading to more Telegram users. [http://techcrunch.com/2015/12/16/brazils-
congress-has-shut-d...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/12/16/brazils-congress-has-
shut-down-whatsapp-tonight-and-the-rest-of-the-social-web-could-be-
next/?ncid=rss)

